# what cage for my rats



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

hi every one need some advice, i have 4 rats and theyre in a samo but tbh i cant stand the cage. im looking for Liberta Explorer type cage as its on wheels and the doors open so easier to clean. ive got around 100- 150 to spend but want it cheap as posible to buy other stuff for them. can any one suggest a cage simular or know of any one selling please. im fed up of googling now and my husband is lol thanks for reading Hayley x x x :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

To get an explorer for that price you will have to look long and hard, and when you see it you need to snap it up quick lol

As you only have 4 rats why not look at the Liberta Abode as they are much cheaper but have plenty of space for 4 rattitkins  NEW RODENT CHINCHILLA RAT FERRET DEGU CAGE 27900 | eBay


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks hun yeah i looked at that before but looks tiny lol thinking of this Large ferret/chinchilla/Degu/Rat cage with slide out tray | eBay what you think?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

You'd need to cover the wire floors and the bar spacing seems wide so consider that. Also it only has one door that opens at the top and bottom so bear that in mind... I decided not to buy one of these and to just save for the SRS which I think long term will be a better investment


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

hayleynight said:


> thanks hun yeah i looked at that before but looks tiny lol thinking of this Large ferret/chinchilla/Degu/Rat cage with slide out tray | eBay what you think?


If you want an explorer then you will have to pay the explorer money I think. Having had one in the past I know that having the double doors on both levels makes it a very easy cage to clean out. Anything that hinders cleaning will become a pain and rot will set in to areas that you cannot reach as rats urine will corrode metal pretty quick.

Surprisingly the 'abode' that was mentioned is quite a spacious cage but access is limited as it only has one door from what I remember although it is a big door that drops outwards and down.. I owned one several years ago and it was home to 4 boys. The cage layouts can be quite imaginative due to its design . Unfortunately due to disability I had to sell mine but I would recommend it if you are not bothered to get down on your knees to clean it.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

in a week or so i'll be upgrading to an explorer to (i'd considered the cheaper one, but you say it wouldn't be any good?)
i was planning on replacing the mesh floors in that one linked above for £99, but just had a look on ebay and...
Liberta Explorer Cage - Platform, Ladder, Hammock- for Rat, Ferret, Chinchilla | eBay

just leave one available for me guys!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

it says the Bar Spacing is: 115 mm x 22 mm is that ok for adult female rats? at the mo mine are in a samo 82 i think so its huge, so wouldnt want any thing smaller for them lol. i was gonna use the base of my samo to put in the new cage if metal bottom what you think?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> To get an explorer for that price you will have to look long and hard, and when you see it you need to snap it up quick lol
> 
> As you only have 4 rats why not look at the Liberta Abode as they are much cheaper but have plenty of space for 4 rattitkins  NEW RODENT CHINCHILLA RAT FERRET DEGU CAGE 27900 | eBay


I have this cage also known as the abode.
I can tell you it's not a small cage  I've had 6 adult male rats in it now down to 5 but there is plenty of room!

I've had the explorer in the past but had to have metal trays made as the ones it comes with are plastic and shallow.


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

Rat Cages : Metal Aventura HUGE Metal Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage : www.LittlePetWarehouse.co.uk - The UK's Small Pet Specialists - The place to buy amazing products for your pet online
what about this?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a good cage but only one door opens out unlike the explorer where both doors open fully.


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

im gonna pull my hair out now lol:cursing: who would think rat cages would be hard work lol


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> in a week or so i'll be upgrading to an explorer to (i'd considered the cheaper one, but you say it wouldn't be any good?)
> i was planning on replacing the mesh floors in that one linked above for £99, but just had a look on ebay and...
> Liberta Explorer Cage - Platform, Ladder, Hammock- for Rat, Ferret, Chinchilla | eBay
> 
> just leave one available for me guys!!! :001_tt1:


They don't deliver to my address...


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

gutting hun, ive ordered the cage i posted on here should have it wednedsay fingers crossed lol


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

Rat Cages : Metal Aventura HUGE Metal Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage : www.LittlePetWarehouse.co.uk - The UK's Small Pet Specialists - The place to buy amazing products for your pet online would they deliver its simular to the explorer apparantly


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

they do but they charge £30 for delivery and again it only opens on one side and I really want a cage that open on both sides, top and bottom. I honestly would prefer to wait and get exactly what I want. Let us know how you like your cage when it arrives!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck with your new cage. I can't believe it is still so difficult to get an ideal rat cage. It is not rocket science, good access, small bar spacing, deep metal trays and coated metal. Why do they make it so hard??? I've ended up with an Aurora 450( got it second hand for £50). Looking forward to your opinion of that cage and pics.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I have this one for my rats Rat Cages : Hamberley Single Metal Large Cage : www.LittlePetWarehouse.co.uk - The UK's Small Pet Specialists - The place to buy amazing products for your pet online

I love it apart from the bottom metal shelf and the shallow plastic tray-if it had a deeper tray it would be perfect!


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know the cage is already sorted but I thought I'd post this incase anyone else was interested. It's certainly the cheapest I've seen a NEW explorer for.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Donna3939 said:


> I know the cage is already sorted but I thought I'd post this incase anyone else was interested. It's certainly the cheapest I've seen a NEW explorer for.


tehe; i'd posted that one too!! :cornut:


----------



## hayleynight (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks evey one x x yeah its really hard to find a decent cage that i like lol i am fussy though lol ill deffo add pics for you. its says ill recieve it wednesday its just putting it together lol as i dont think i can wait for hubby to get here to help lol xx


----------

